
Web Design Trends for 2017: RWD, UX, and Mobile First - orphicpixel
http://www.orphicpixel.com/web-design-trends-for-2017/
======
softprodigy
Nice share! Here are few my points to add on:
[https://www.softprodigy.com/top-graphic-design-trends-
every-...](https://www.softprodigy.com/top-graphic-design-trends-every-
business-should-follow-in-2017/)

